# Fundraiser



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought I would post this for my mother in law who is doing this raffle for my wife. If anyone is interested let me know.
They are using playing cards, you buy a card and then they draw a card and if its yours you win. We will be making 2 trips up to the SLC area, one on the 26th and one on the 2nd.

KAYLEE EDGEHOUSE VANWAGONER BENEFIT RAFFLE: All proceeds go to help fund Kaylee's kidney transplant. Up for raffle is a beautiful Bushmaster .223. MSRP $1,100.00. Ticketholders DO NOT need to be present to win. Drawing will be on August 6, 2011. Tickets are $20.00. Available at Oliver & Sitterud, Awall Arms & Ammunition, or from Kim Edgehouse. For information contact 435-637-6060.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since you will be up here on the 26th, do you have any idea of where you will be? Maybe I can work out a time to meet up with you?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Since you will be up here on the 26th, do you have any idea of where you will be? Maybe I can work out a time to meet up with you?


I won't be up there that day but my wife will be. I have to work. I will be up there on the 2nd for sure.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would also like to meet up as well let us know when you might be in the area i can drive down to meet up


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Mike are we limited to one ticket or can we buy as many as we like?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You can purchase as many as you would like. 
And I'm now in the SLC area for atleast 2 days(friday, saturday). So if anyone wants one just send me a text. 
Bax and Bigboy if you want to meet up just let me know. I'm staying at the Crystal Inn in Midvale.
Oh and my number is 435-820-6661


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

C'mon fellas!

I know there are more of you in the SLC area that want to win an AR. Hurry and call Mike before they head home!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got mine. Thanks mike


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Mike I was out of town on Friday and Saturday so sorry I missed you but how can I get my hands on a couple of raffle tickets?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Unfortunatly im still up here. So if you intrested let me know where you want to meet. The university hospital is where im at.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mike. I've got to be at the central RAC meeting tonight but other than that I can meet up with you any other evening or even during my lunch hour.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

We're hoping she gets to go home today. If not tomorrow for sure. So if its tomorrow we can meet.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

So who won the raffle?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

A gentleman from Sanpete county I believe did. I wasn't at the drawing so I don't know who won. Sorry you guys didn't win. but I really appreciate everything everyone has done for us.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Danget! Now I have to explain to my wife why my guaranteed win from having an "in" with Mike didnt pan out! :x JK

I'm glad that we had the opportunity to contribute, and hope that it helps out. Best wishes to you and your wife!


----------

